

Father and son send iPhone into space - bg4
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/10/16/father-and-son-send-iphon_n_765369.html

======
jacquesm
This was already posted a few days ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1750517>

